# Brown Poison Bottle



## juliehouli (Aug 15, 2009)

I found this in a recycle bin full of crazy old bottles.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## juliehouli (Aug 15, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! I suggest making sure that bin doesn't go to recycling quite yet. If that nice poison was in there, could be other good stuff. What else is in the bin???


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2009)

Never mind, I figured it out! []  http://thatjulieshead.blogspot.com/2009/08/bottles.html


----------



## slickfinish (Aug 15, 2009)

I find them every so often in my area (Fort Wayne,In) They are a standard type that was sold and the buyer put his lable on it.


----------



## juliehouli (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link.  I think I have found a new hobby.  The little blue bottle is a pharmacy/apothecary bottle as well.  Maybe for poison too?  Maybe not?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2009)

The blue one, a handsome little fellow, looks like a "local druggist" bottle.. which can bring a pretty penny in the right local shop.. what does the embossing say??


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 16, 2009)

What you  have is labeled as a KV-1.  Common as poison bottles go. Usual price for most are $5 - $10. They come in several variations with the POISON embossed one side, the other or both.   A more scarce version comes in clear.  The larger the size the more they command in price, but the largest only go for about $75.  The one you have I'm guessing is about 3", the most common size.


----------



## juliehouli (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Poison_Us.  I had no idea about poison bottles until I stumbled on this one.  Becoming obsessed.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

..next you will want one of these..


----------

